# Oliver's 11th Birthday Party



## mist

13 weeks ago Oliver was diagnosed with inoperable cell mass tumors. We have had a few frightening episodes over the last few month but today he celebrated his 11th Birthday. So we spoilt him in style <3 
The lei is to hide his growths, three weeks ago he scratched at them and they haven't completely heeled and look nasty, 





























It no longer matters what he eats as long as he eats. The years of no treats has gone out the window. Pork pie, scotch egg, cheese and ham balls, sausages, garlic sausage, cheese and chicken



















Birthdays are so tiring xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 11th Birthday sweet Oliver! Love your birthday treats.
Praying for many happy days with your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 11th Birthday Oliver, you're such a handsome boy.

What a wonderful B'day celebration you had. 

Wishing you many happy days ahead for you and your family.


----------



## davebeech

Happy Birthday Ollie !!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 11th birthday Oliver. Looks like they had a great party with lots of lovely treats  what a beautiful group of goldies!


----------



## Jamm

Happy birthday you big handsome guy!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Happy 11th Birthday Oliver!!! Looks like mom knows how to throw a wonderful party! I'm sure you must have enjoyed all those tasty looking treats...my Woody's drooling just seeing them. Take care and once again HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:wave:


Pete & Woody


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Happy 11ty....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Happy Birthday Ollie! You, my boy, are gorgeous!


----------



## honeysmum

Happy Birthday Ollie you scrumptious boy Honey Tiggy and I had a little dance round my handbag for you (well Tiggy was a bit confused) we were with you in spirit wish we had been with you in person hope you enjoyed your scrummy food looked delicious yum yum yum big kisses from us all:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Birthday handsome boy!! . Looks like you're having a wonderful celebration


----------



## Claire's Friend

Happy Birthday Sweet Boy arty:arty::jamming::kiss:
Your party looks wonderful and the food even better.:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy Birthday handsome man!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 11th Birthday Oliver you are a very, very, handsome boy. So glad you had a lovely time and that you get to eat some yummy human food. I hope you have many more happy days ahead of you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Happy Birthday, Oliver. Great party treats...isn't that what parties are for? Party Food!

I, too, hope you have many happy days with your family. You are very handsome in your lei.


----------

